# Monthly costs for your horses



## SaddlebredFred (Jul 16, 2017)

How much do you spend caring for your horses? Feed, board, supplies? Just curious. Do you find that you spend more or less than you budget for? Any money saving tips?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SaddlebredFred said:


> How much do you spend caring for your horses? Feed, board, supplies? Just curious. Do you find that you spend more or less than you budget for? Any money saving tips?


My experience is, horses eat money and produce their weight in poop. Not a cheap hobby and that's not even being a spend thrift about it. I keep my horses at home, I have 10 so my costs are pretty high, and I spend roughly $2000/mo on feed, supplements, dewormers. The farrier costs me $400/trip, roughly every 6 weeks, and to do yearly vaccines is $500 for the 6 way combo, $60 for Equirab, plus the cost of syringes probably about $10. I give all my own vaccs. Bedding is roughly $200/pallet X 2 pallets/mo. I buy my hay by the year, about $4500/year. Board in my area is about $350/mo for a stall plus turnout. Fly spray = $50/gal for Pyranha, $33/quart for Ecovet. I've used 2 gals Pyranha and 4 quarts of Ecovet this year. My water bill is about $150/mo. Electric is about $200/mo and includes the barn fans in summer and tank heaters and heated buckets in winter, oh and lights for the broodmares in winter. Grooming supplies vary but minimum, each of my horses has his own set of brushes & hoof pick: https://www.amazon.com/Oster-Clipmaster-Bottom-Clipper-Blade/dp/B000A6VNL4/ref=pd_sbs_200_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000A6VNL4&pd_rd_r=WBKWZ9NXZ5H4W5MCGS5J&pd_rd_w=VHNeh&pd_rd_wg=Ad2xL&psc=1&refRID=WBKWZ9NXZ5H4W5MCGS5J, about $60. Treat them right and keep the clean, they'll last a long time. A jug of Orvus shampoo is about $35 and will last 1 horse a very long time. I set aside an extra $100/horse every couple of months in case I need a specialty item or care product. 

Establish a vet fund, I keep a certain amount per horse in a savings account for those unexpected times when you HAVE to have a vet. Find out what your average vet bill is for your area (to sew up a wound, treat a colic after hours, stuff like that) and then get that set aside and start saving for 5X that amount for when you have a really sick horse and need to hospitalize one. Then you won't be worried about how you're going to eat, buy gas for the car or pay the mortgage when you you get a big vet bill. And it's not IF it's WHEN. 

That's just the basics. Everybody will find other things to add, I know given enough time, I could probably add all kinds of things because, you know, he's a good boy and he NEEDS that......Horses are a hole you pour money into.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

My horses "needs" cost about $175 a month (feed, basic boarding, farrier, routine shots, etc.) 

However, the "wants" - a facility that has indoor arena, transporting to shows, the cost to show, getting pretty new tack, fancy hair products for her, etc. average probably $350 a month.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I try not to add it up, but if you want to:

$200 for the use of the half acre turn out for horse and pony
trim for both every 6-7 weeks -- $140
hay -- about $350/month
Renew Gold supplement/balancer -- 3/4ths lb between the two horses, $35 for a 30 lb bag
6 bales shavings/month for the stalls, $12 per bale
psyllium husk pellets for sand, forget how much it costs, but that's fed for 7 days once a month and 1x a week otherwise. 
carrots . . .

This really doesn't express my real expenses though. There's lessons once a week at $40 a pop, there's a weekend clinic this month, $350, last month my horse jumped a fence and fell on her knees had to have the vet out, I had an ophthalmologist come out and asses the pony's eyes (he's going blind), another $350, and endless miscellaneous small expenses from fly spray to halter ropes. 

Money-saving tip: ride a bicycle.


----------



## Skaylenn (Jun 12, 2017)

Depending on the area you keep your horse the costs will vary.... Around where I live in southern California the cost monthly can range anywhere from $200 a month to $500... On top of that there comes the cost of supplies, lessons, etc. I tended to spend the majority of buying my supplies within the first month, blankets, supplements, etc. The barn I board at is full service so it is feed and cleaning included. That is $350 a month for just one horse.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I've set up a budget for a new horse and for my area what it's come out to is about $470 a month with at-home care. This includes electricity, water, mortality/colic insurance, etc. It is VERY high for my area because I have included high end supplements, bedding, etc. In general the monthly cost for my area for at-home care would be around $150-$200 a month. These items do not include any money for truck/trailer nor lessons and no money set aside for for emergency vet care. The most difficult thing to account for is hay cost which can vary DRASTICALLY here. We've had good harvests this year due to lots of rain so for this year it would cost about $750 for a year's worth of hay for one horse. Alfalfa is usually cheaper by about $3 a bale. But in bad years hay can be 8x as expensive. So that can make budgeting difficult sometimes.

When I was boarding my previous horse I lived in a bigger metropolitan area and it was $350 a month for an outdoor individual run with hay twice a day, stall cleaning once a day, and turnout in a dirt lot four days a week and a grass lot one day a week. It did not include lessons, training for my young horse, blanketing, etc. Adding that in usually brought my monthly cost up to $500 and that STILL did not include farrier trims (horse was barefoot), vaccinations (I did my own), tack, emergency care, etc. In the rural area I am in now there are no boarding barns available but in general the area is MUCH cheaper for the most part in relation to all livestock and horse-related products and services (except for hay depending on the year).


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My horses are home. One runs on 19 acres, the insulin resistant horse horse has about 4-1/2 acres.

I buy hay by the year. Bagged Shavings are a pallet at a time. The IR horse has to eat non soy/grain/iron supplements. The other horse is an easy keeper so eats the same base diet.

Hooves are trimmed every five weeks @ $125. The IR horse wears front aluminum specialty shoes prescribed by the vet. The other horse is completely barefoot. 

I am down to these two horses, which are my last, as I am retired. It's safe to say I spend ~$12,000/annually on everything I've mentioned and whatever things I forgot to mention


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My costs have varied through the years due to different scenarios I've kept horses in but this would be my current.

I keep my horses(2.5 head, one is a yearling) at home and even though I have box stalls and a shed row setup I keep my horses turned out back behind the arena. It's cheaper and less time consuming with bedding expenses and spending at least an hour cleaning pens or stalls.

Hay is "free".
I trade day work wages for hay.
I do spend money on pellets which maybe runs me $40/month as I don't feed a whole lot. And a bag of Opti-Zyme for healthy guts. $27.

I put out a free choice loose mineral salt that averages out to $20/month.

Sorrel horse was diagnosed with ulcers last spring so he is on Smart Gut Ultra at $63/month after his initial treatment of Ulcer Gard for about $1000 plus $700 in vet bills. 

I buy demormer when it's on sale. We buy our own shoes and nails. When hubby is home he'll shoe, if he can't do it a friend does it for $80/head.

This year vet bills have been my biggest expense and I lump my horse chiropractor in there as well. 

This year I haven't been to one show so no show expenses. Last year it would cost me any where from $200-$1000 a show/rodeo including fuel, food, motel, stalls, entries.

I do have practice cattle at home. $225/month for 5 head of roping cattle.

I really shouldn't of typed this out. I need a cheaper hobby. Good thing husband enjoys it too and is supportive!

Money saving tip:
Don't buy horses 

Try bartering for things. Hay, lessons in exchange for work.


----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

I pay $250/month for outdoor board from March until October, $350/month for stall board from November to February. I have a Clydesdale so I pay $45 every 6 weeks to have her feet done. Yearly shots cost me about $80, maybe $60 for wormer. So with everything together, I pay about $327.50/month on average.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

my costs for boarding supplements and farrier etc run about $500 a month for my boarded horse, for the mini at home its like $100 a month, he eats a lot less and no boarding fees, but I agree the ooh he wants this, or this would be nice costs more at times.. also doesn't include vet fees/ emergencies. I could personally see a lot of worse things to spend my money on though, and I wouldn't trade having my horse for not having them again


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My costs are pretty cheap as my horses are home.
Feed of hard feed {Ultium and alfalfa/timothy pellets} and supplements around $200 a month.
Shavings are maybe right now 4 bags a month, thankfully my horses are very neat in their stalls.
I do my own vaccinations so $45 per horse 2x a year.
Farrier is $35 per horse for trims {all are barefoot} every 4 -5 weeks year round.
Coggins is $36 per horse plus the disposal fee and "farm fee" I pay so = $39.00
Hay is only during the winter as a large expense as mine are out on pasture now. I do pay for professional weed and fertilizing application done though. 
Hay is $8.50 per bale. Right now square bales have not been baled much as it has been to humid this summer or rainy and horse hay hard to make...so round bales maybe in my horses future this winter. Those would be $70 per 1000 pound round bale = 10 square bales which is about what I would feed every 2 weeks if lucky.
I own my own farm tractor so cutting the pasture grass, maintaining the fence and replacing posts get done as needed, I don't keep track of $ honestly.
Manure removal I only concern myself with in my barn stalls and paddock area otherwise I drag and break it up for organic fertilizer made. I could sell it but don't. I just have some come and take my pile away periodically...helps me and helps them.
I have little that needs bought as I have a lifetime of "hoarding" and accumulation of anything horse already.
Tack...well if it breaks it is replaced. I buy what I must or fix if worth it..or sometimes just do without.
Shampoo, fly spray and medicinals again I buy as needed but not "budgeted"
I am probably foolish as I _don't_ have a "vet fund". I will find a way to do as is needed though and my horses nor dogs *never* lack for care. If anything I call faster than most would to catch issues early not later. I do do what I can myself, but not a vet and don't play games with care issues.

So...those I think figure my costs.
I don't have electric in my barn and water is off my well so how do I $ the well running to fill buckets and a trough or two.. 

If I had to pay what some here have quoted I would not have mine, break my heart, but they _*are*_ a luxury not my necessity and a roof and food are a priority for me first although I do without much to give to my 4-legged family members willingly.
Vacation...._spent in the barn with my boys. _
Last time I went "away" for more than a day was over 5 years ago and that was a funeral, not exactly vacation time.
You pick your priorities when you do "horses"....
I don't have new vehicles but do have very dependable auto/trucks to drive. My clothes are not fashion fad new, but clean and more than presentable and comfy.
You pick and choose is all...all choices of what you are willing to have or not.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Everything. All of it. 

Seriously, I try not to think about it...


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

Mine are on 270 acres. You don't want to know what that costs. Most people can't afford the fencing. Two trucks, two trailers, a van (my tack room), and a forklift (my tractor). Can a person have too many saddles, bridles, harnesses?
The vet stops by for coffee two or three times a month so my horses get better free medical care than I do. They have more expensive shoes too. Since they free range most of the time my feed bill is minimal. The gas to move them around probably costs more. 
What's the monthly cost of owning a horse? I don't actually know.
What's the value of having good horses?.....PRICELESS!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our horses are at home, and we spent $6217 total (feed, hay, farrier, vet, supplies, etc) in the last 12 months for our 5 horses, which included 1 emergency vet call ($503). That comes to $103/month/horse ($95/month/horse if you exclude the emergency call).


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

For one horse.... $100 a month board and $40 hooves every 6 weeks until she comes home next month. Jericho is $100 hay' $33 feed a month and $40 hooves. So far, anyway, that is my expenses. $160 do get jericho utd on shots, Estrella was purchased UTD.

Edit: $33 feed lasts easy 2 months


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Based on the replies given; seems to cost up to $1000/horse. 

More if you add in the cost of trucks and trailers, shows, lessons, emergency vet bills, etc. 

They always say, it costs as much to feed and care for a cheap horse as it does a good horse, so get the best you can. 

I never add up what I pay :smile:


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Pasture board is $350, if I decide to stall during the winter it will go to $550
~$40 for a shot of Pentosan
~$40 for a bag of feed
$45 for farrier. I want to get shoes on him again, not sure how much that'll cost though.
I don't have to pay for hay and I work off my lessons. I might start paying for a second lesson each week, that would be an additional $180 a month.

I would try to list yearly costs, but honestly I don't even know what they cost. I just pay the bill. Teeth, vaccines, dewormer. I just pay it.

The best way to never go over your budget is to never have a budget in the first place.


----------



## Alicookie (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm so lucky. I board my quarter horse at a small stable. They bring each horse in from pasture twice a day to feed and check their hooves and the horse in general. I have my own tack, but can use any of theirs. The owner has a farrier out every 6 weeks, but the owner will do it for less. He is extremely knowledgeable and trains horses, gives lessens etc. I can go out there 24 hours a day. They will doctor your horse if needed and put fly spray on. When Gru my baby arrived he immediately noticed a growth under his chin (warts). Anyway the cost is $175 + $40 a month for their feed or you can supply your own. The local vet uses them to board horses that need to be stabled while recovering from what ails them and if the vet trusts him I do too!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Now that I have everything set up for Rio the expenses are much easier. Back when I was still figuring out his feed/tack/boot requirements I spent quite a bit more.

Feed (hay, senior feed, oats, bran, mineralized salt) comes to about $85/month. I buy a year's supply of hay direct from the grower which cuts the cost per bale in half.
MSM joint supplement $10/month
Feet are trimmed every 8 weeks so $20/month

Really that's about it that happens on a regular basis. Of course during the summer I spend a fair bit on fly control products (fly masks, fly spray, fly traps, fly boots). There's also the annual vet visit. I don't consider those routine monthly expenses though.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If you figure out just what is spent on a monthly basis for mine for general care it's probably not that much. Maybe $75 - 100 per month, per horse since at the moment I have all healthy, non accident prone (knock on wood) easy keepers and we have plenty of pasture. When my old gelding was still alive it was a whole different story because I spent a fortune in feed and supplements for him. BUT if you add in the costs of buying and maintaining the land, fencing and barns, paying insurance on the farm and the vehicles involved, buying the truck, horse trailer, flat bed trailer to haul hay, tractor and all the extras that go with it, all the tack which was purchased long ago, etc...well then, I don't even want to think about the costs. LOL We'd probably all be rich if we banked the money instead of spending it on horses but who wants to be rich when you can have the pleasure of owning horses?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Pasture board at a friend's place-- $100/month which includes hay during the winter. Right now, even in drought, they're doing fine on just grazing.

Ration Balancer feed - about $15/month per horse (I pay $32.17 per bag, which lasts right around 2 months for each horse) One horse is on U-gard (aboutg $25/month) and they all get a scoop of FastTrack probiotics (can't remember what that cost, since the bag I bought still has most of it left, and I've had it 4 months now).

Fly Spray and roll-on for around the eyes: about $20/month

Hoof trim - $35 every 6 weeks per horse. 

Hay may be in shorter supply this winter than in recent years. We THINK there's enough to get three horses through the winter, but I may buy a few more big round bales just to be on the safe side. We feed off rounds but the horses don't have free access. It's just easier to find good hay in rounds here, and it's not hard to fork off sections to put in the hay feeders, and the elderly farm owners don't have to be carrying square bales this way. Plus, no waste. Round bales of plain pasture grass hay go for $40 - $70/each depending on weight.


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

I budget for about $450/month.

Board, self care: $200
Supply my own feed, so
Hay: ~$70-120 (more in winter)
Grain/additives: ~$50-100 (more in winter with cubes and beet pulp)
Farrier: 4-6wks, $45
Vet: Hopefully just 2x a year, $400 on just annual routine vax/teeth
De-wormer/fecal testing: ~$75/annually

Unexpected costs = priceless.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

$650 a month for full board at a less then optimal place. Ring has been over grown and I have to cross a major road to get to trails. But my horse is red 

$150 every 6 weeks for farrier. 

$50 a month for medications. 

That's just baseline and does not include varying expenses like: supplies (fly spray, hay nets, heated buckets), vet (chiropractic work, dentist, routine work and unplanned calls), showing, lessons, trailering if I want to go somewhere.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Budget? No such thing.

Ha, my horses laugh at budget. 

Granted, I choose to barrel race and try to do so at a competitive level. Injuries and maintenance are a given (most of the time). It's pretty easy to blow a couple thousand dollars at the vet for a lameness eval and subsequent injections and/or supplements. 

Is the barrel racing a necessity? Of course not. But it's part of what I do with my horses, so I would argue "yes". ;-)

I board and I have 2 horses. So that's $200 a month in the summer; $320 a month in the winter.
Farrier every 5 weeks is about $200
Adequan and Pentosan every month ... never really sat down and figured out the per dose. 
Feed isn't too bad as mine graze 24/7. Probably $20 a month on grain. 
Towing pickup is almost $600 a month. (not including insurance or licensing)
Horse trailer is paid off. (Insurance is only about $10 a month)

And of course that does not include gas or entry fees or any other "expenses".

I usually try to avoid adding it all up, because it only makes a person depressed.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Agree with above, impossible to stick to a budget IMO!

Board, Self care; $165
Feed; $150 (grain/hay)
Supplements; $50-$100 (really depends)
Farrier every 6 weeks; $75

Other expenses, petrol (as self care I have to go out there 2x a day) $200 at least for the month.

There will always be extras that come out of nowhere as well.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

It is very easy to figure out what a horse costs to keep. 

Take your paycheck and subtract all your bills. However much is left is exactly the amount you will need for you horse. They are good at using up any money available!


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I feel like I am going to be the odd one out. 

This month my horse costed me 120 dollars NZ. 87 USD. No feed was bought, I don't pay for grazing, he eats grass, not hay, and my SO does his feet. 

Some months I might buy a bag of feed. That's about 29 USD. 

NZ is a very different place to own a horse compared to the US.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

AnitaAnne said:


> It is very easy to figure out what a horse costs to keep.
> 
> Take your paycheck and subtract all your bills. However much is left is exactly the amount you will need for you horse. They are good at using up any money available!


I always used to tell people that asked: with every paycheck I pay my bills first, take care of the horse second and if there's any money left after that I buy food for myself. LOL A lot easier on the pocketbook now that I have enough pasture to sustain them for 9 months out of the year.


----------

